# PhotoImpact 6 - warum werden alle Bilder viel zu dunkel dargestellt?



## Dausenkunz (10. Februar 2004)

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer (naja, nicht wirklich) Besitzer von Ulead Photo Impact  6. Leider  kann ich bisher nicht wirklich sinnvoll mit dem Programm arbeiten, denn alle Bilder werden von diesem Programm viel zu dunkel dargestellt. Alle anderen Programme, die mir zur Verfügung stehen, zeigen die Bilder einheitlich heller an; Als da wären:  WindowsXP Grafik Vorschau, Xat Image Optimizer,  Picture Publisher usw ...
Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit, dieses Verhalten abzustellen? Ich hatte schon den Verdacht, daß es mit der Farbverwaltung  (in der englischen Version: Color Management) zusammenhängen könnte, aber weder intensives Studium des Handbuches noch planloses Herumklicken im Farbverwaltungs-dialog führten zur Besserung. Auch über Voreinstellungen > Allgemein > System > Anzeige konnte ich nichts bewirken (viele Optionen sind hier nicht zugänglich, da ausgegraut) . Besonders ärgerlich ist das natürlich, wenn man Webgrafiken erstellen will. Zur Illustration des Problems habe ich einen Screenshot auf meiner Homepage abgelegt unter  http://www.sumerauer.de/pics/PhotoImpact6_Fehlfarben.jpg  (100 kb)

Er zeigt die Unterschiede in der Farbdarstellung zwischen PhotoImpact6 und Mozilla. (Alle anderen Programme zeigen die gleiche Darstellung wie Mozilla) 

Deshalb die Frage: Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, dem PhotoImpact6 die eigenwillige Farbdarstellung abzugewöhnen? Falls nicht, müsste ich das Programm nämlich gerade wieder deinstallieren und wegwerfen.

Danke schon mal für jede Antwort

Dausenkunz


----------



## danube (10. Februar 2004)

Ich hab zwar nur Photoimpact 4.2 aber dort Gibt es unter Datei einen Menüpunkt Farbverwaltung! Hast du den schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## Dausenkunz (11. Februar 2004)

Ja, das habe ich. Leider hat es aber nur eine geringe Besserung gebracht.  
Was ich brauche sind aber genau die gleichen Farben, wie in allen anderen Programmen.   Es gibt da einige Presets zur Auswahl. Leider weiss ich nicht, ob und wie ich die ergänzen/erweitern könnte, so daß ich mein Problem lösen kann.

Wie verhält sich eigentlich PI4 diesbezüglich? ist die Farbdarstellung hier  in Übereinstimmung mit dem Webbrowser oder gibt es auch Unterschiede zu anderen Programmen?

Danke


----------



## danube (11. Februar 2004)

Die Farben werden korrekt angezeig!

Hast du schoneimal eine Neuinstallation versucht? Ansonsten würde ich mich mal an den ULead support wenden.


----------



## Winters (14. April 2004)

Hallo, 

ich war zwar eigentlich auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für ein anderes PI-Problem, bin aber froh, diesen Thread gefunden zu haben.

Ich arbeite seit geraumer Zeit recht zufrieden mit dem Programm, aber ich habe genau dasselbe Problem. Was dazu führt, dass ich Grafiken entwerfe, die in PI echt schick aussehen und passen, aber in anderen Anwendungen (oder im Web) natürlich mäßig. Dunkelheit ist das Hauptproblem, ich bilde mir auch ein, dass die Farben "satter" aussehen (wodurch man also zu "unsatte" Bilder macht.)Dachte die ganze Zeit, dass ich irgendwie die Gammawert-Anpassung verzockt hätte

Also, wenn jemand eine Lösung hat, wäre es sehr nett, sie hier zu posten!


----------

